# Good News for Hymer Owners



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As of two mins. ago I was given the news that TRAVELWORD Telford are now official dealers/ warranty/ service et al.

http://www.travelworldrv.co.uk/motorhome-sales

tony


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Have you heard of anyone else Tony who have been appointed as dealers?

Paul.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Not that have been "officially " recognised as yet Paul, however I'll keep an ear to the ground.  

tony


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

coppo said:


> Have you heard of anyone else Tony who have been appointed as dealers?
> 
> Paul.


It's on the Out and About news section here

Suggests there may be a few gaps still to be filled as well.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

moved to Hymer section....


note this is 2nd new appointment - Highbridge in Somerset yesterday...


Any down this way? :roll:


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Well the article shows Automotive Leisure (Poole?) - but looking at their website I don't know if they're just for caravans? (It also shows Airstream in Penrith, but I suspect they're jusrt caravans too.)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Experience*

Hello Tony,

Based on my past experiences with Travelworld, not all good news.

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, I think it's a combined map for Caravam & Motorhome dealers


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

TM, well the depot is only 2 miles away, easy to pop back and complain, I've alread booked the truck in for a few niggles, Problem so far is that they are very busy, booked in for 7th of March (earliest)

tony

ps. you thinking about the carrying capacity of that truck :?: :lol: and the fibs.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*fibs*



GEMMY said:


> TM, well the depot is only 2 miles away, easy to pop back and complain, I've alread booked the truck in for a few niggles, Problem so far is that they are very busy, booked in for 7th of March (earliest)
> 
> tony
> 
> ps. you thinking about the carrying capacity of that truck :?: :lol: and the fibs.


"ps. you thinking about the carrying capacity of that truck :?: :lol: and the fibs"

Yes and the fact that I had to travel to travelworld on 3 occasions (450 miles in round trips). To listen to said fibs and bullsh1t.

TM


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that guy has now left. :wink: 

I've spoken of late with Ross, ('the main man') :lol: 

tony


----------

